# Do not, whatever you do, use a sponge!!!!



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Here is some insight. Do not whatever you do use a sponge to clean the glass on the inside of your tanks!! There is a certain chemical they use to preserve sponges that will kill your fish. We are trying to save 90% of our fish after a sponge was used to clean the glass on the inside of the tank. We lost one of them so far and we're not sure how many of our other ones are going to make it. Luckily we had another established tank with some juvi africans and we were able to transfer them. So far so good. Please people read the warnings on packages before you use things! It could cost a lot. I'll keep you all updated on how our fish do.


----------



## ashilli48 (May 14, 2006)

What kind of sponge? Fish keepers use all types of sponges in filters etc. You may want to post some info about the wrapper/packaging, manufacturer......


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

O-cel-o household sponges we had a six pack. we were cleaning the inside of the glass off getting the fresh algae growth on the inside.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

You can't generalize all sponges. There are a lot of household cleaning sponges that do have chemicals and cleaners right in them from the get-go. But not all sponges. I've been using sponges for about 16 years to clean my fish tanks, and they don't cause problems.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

you have to be VERY careful about using non-aquaria products on aquariums... use at your own risk. With that said, I never want to pay extra for nothing so I simply make sure that what I'm buying has no additives, extras, or any potentially toxic materials and then use it... including sponges.


----------



## dietz31684 (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, sorry to hear about that. Keep us posted! I used to use a sponge and bought a mag float about a year ago and have not looked back, highly recommended.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Good news! After transfering all of the fish to the other tank, we were able to save them all and they recovered nicely. We only lost the one female yellow lab.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Alot of cleaning sponges like ocello have an anti microbial added to it to keep the sponge sanitary after using it. Its not a good thing to use in a fish tank.


----------



## jpmuns2006 (Dec 28, 2008)

Yes i realized that thanx for insight AT THE END! lol we learned our lesson on that one. but all is well. Lets just say it was a good thing we had and another established tank already going and let just say the inhabitants had sleep over buddies for a few days after i emptied the tank and started over. but the good news is it gave me an excuse to take the gravel out and use sand now and i love it! the fish were in the other tank for 2 days and then put them back in their new tank and they were happy as can be.  :thumb: :dancing:


----------

